

Justice Department defends Apple monitor in e-books case - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/31/us-usa-antirust-apple-monitor-idUSBRE9BU0F420131231

======
pseingatl
He should be paid no more than attorneys paid by the government under the
Criminal Justice Act, 18 USC 3006a. He has no reason to interview board
members--that's ridiculous.

On the other hand, what is really going on here? You would think that Apple
would roll out the red carpet. Most companies, when faced with the imposition
of a monitor--most often you see IRS auditors--go overboard making them feel
at home. It's a way of winning the monitor over to the company's side. Did
Apple try this and fail? Or did this monitor, accustomed to that kind of
treatment (remember, this is his fourth "monitoship") blow his stack because
he didn't get a key to the executive washroom? I suspect the latter.

In any event, there is no reason for the USG to be paying at greater than
government rates and if Apple is reimbursing the government that is still no
reason to charge greater than government rates.

